# Spectral oder Neuron ?



## fastclimber (26. November 2016)

Hallo, 
zur Zeit habe ich noch ein altes Cannondale M800 aus ca 1991. Kpl ungefedert. (Ja lacht nur ☺️) Jetzt wird es Zeit für was  neues... 
Ich fahre gerne Singletrails, bis Grad 1, Grad 2 naja, tu ich mich schwer,mal geht's mal nicht. Gerne eingebettet in Tagestouren mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. Das längste war dieses Jahr 2000HM auf 80km. Forststrasse oder Trail hoch, runter auf dem Trail.
Diese Woche war ich bei Canyon und bin das Spectral und das Neuron in Alu probegefahren. Das Neuron ist ein leichtes wendiges Spassgerät, das Spectral ist im Vergleich dazu ein Bolide der alles glatt bügelt . Was mich am Spectral stört sind die sehr breiten Felgen und Reifen. 
Ich tendiere eher zum Neuron, habe aber Bedenken dass das Rad überfordert ist wenn es härter zur Sache geht (Feder schlägt durch? Rahmen oder Federung verreckt?). 
Was meint ihr? Was sollte man mit dem Neuron nicht machen? 
Wie gesagt am Spectral stören mich nur die breiten Reifen und Räder und das höhere Gewicht,  ich denke das nervt tierisch beim hochfahren . 
Warum ist das Neuron 9.0 AL So so viel teurer als das Spectral AL 7.0? 
Danke schon mal für ein paar Tips 
Viele Grüße Frank


----------



## Frodijak (26. November 2016)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (26. November 2016)

Danke schon mal! 
Das Neuron AL 9.0SL in 27,5 Zoll hat eine komplette XT, Fox factory 34 float, Dämpfer Fox factory Kashima, float dps lv. Kostet aber seltsamerweise 500Euro mehr als das gleich (?) ausgestattete Spectral AL 7.0. Wiegt natürlich 1 kg weniger. 
Mein Bedenken ist, reicht die Stabilität und Langlebigkeit des Neuron für max Grad 2 oder zB den Stoneman in den Dolomiten? Ist das Spectral eine Plage beim Hochfahren mit den breiten weichen schweren Rädern? 
Wenn das Spectral eine Plage beim Höhenmeter machen ist, würde ich den Aufpreis des Neuron zahlen. Wenn das Neuron bei meinem Fahrprofil nach 2 Jahren die Grätsche machen würde, dann lieber das Spectral.


----------



## Frodijak (26. November 2016)

…


----------



## fastclimber (26. November 2016)

Spricht für das Neuron. Leichter und wendiger. 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Frodijak (26. November 2016)

…


----------



## TraceS54 (29. November 2016)

Ich habe ein 2017er Neuron AL9.9 und meine Freundin ein 2016er Spectral Al8.0 und ich kenne beide Räder recht gut. Die Ausstattung ist nahezu gleich.
Bei deiner Beschreibung:
Nimm das NEURON - mein 29er Neuron geht deutlich besser bergauf und ist auch bergab sehr wendig.
Man sitz etwas weniger "im" Bike als beim Spectral.
Ich bin mit dem Neuron bereits S2-S3 problemlos gefahren - wohne in Tirol und nur 20min von Leogang/Saalbach entfernt.
Zum Spectral würde ich greifen, wenn der bergauf/bergab Anteil bei rund 50:50 liegt.
Dank der 34er Fox steckt das Neuron schon recht gut was weg. Und wenn du es erstmal regelmäßig an sein Limit bringst, wirst du sowie zu einem 2.Bike ab 160mm greifen.


----------



## Terencehill82 (29. November 2016)

Beim Gewicht kannste Dich bei beiden auf ein Gewicht an die 14Kg mit Pedalen einstellen.Die 200 Gramm Unterschied laut Hersteller sind da fast zu vernachlässigen.
Potenter ist das Spectral,sportllicher das Neuron.Kommt halt wirklich darauf an ob Du auch bergab Spaß haben willst oder lieber komfortable Touren fahren willst...


----------



## TraceS54 (30. November 2016)

Das liest sich bei dir so, als könnte man mit einem Neuron bergab keinen Spass haben.
Meine Erfahrung mit beiden oben genannten ist, dass bergab das Spectral etwas mehr Sicherheit gibt und durch das Mehr an Federweg auch entsprechend besser Fehler verzeiht. Wenn Talent, Strecke und "Mut" vorhanden sind, reden ICH ab einem Enduro (alla YT Capra usw.) von Bergabspass. 
Genau aus diesen Grund, habe ich mich zB. für das Neuron (Stabiles 34Fox Fahrwerk, + breite und rel. steife Räder) entschieden - man kommt damit so ziemlich jeden Trail problemlos runter (auch mit ausreichend Spaß wenn man will  ), zu dem man zuvor nicht zwingend mit einem Lift hoch musste. Alpenüberquerungen, die schnelle Feierabendrunde -> alles kein Problem. Für die Wochenend-Lift-Trail-Ballerei dann ein Capra, Strive und Konsorten.

Das Spectral für meine Freundin deshalb, da sie ein Bike für alles hier in den Alpen suchte. Eines welches ihr bergab mehr Sicherheit gibt, es ihr aber noch erlaubt mit mir auf längeren Touren mitzuhalten - sie ist fitter als ich und würde mich auf dem selben Bike locker stehen lassen. Genau das kann das Spectral sehr gut: diesen Spagat aus bergauf/bergab - 50/50 also. Neuron eher bei 60/40 in der oben genannten Ausführung.

Dies nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Meinung zum Vergleich: 2017 Neuron AL9.9 (3000€) vs. 2016er Spectral AL8.0 (3200€)

Preis-Leistung muss jeder Käufer selbst bewerten - beim Neuron AL9.9 fand ich es gut - beim AL9.0SL eher nicht.

Mit diesem Post, ist es mir nur wichtig klar zu machen, dass ein NEURON bergab kein Spaßverderber ist. Wie schon geschrieben, Saalbach, Kirchberg,Zillertal usw. problemlos machbar.
Gerade wenn man von einem Harttail kommt, geht mit einem aktuellen Neuron schon sehr viel, ohne bergauf zu sehr eingebremst zu werden.


----------



## fastclimber (30. November 2016)

Interessante Antwort, mal jemand der beide Räder kennt. 
Ich habe eigentlich eine gute Kondition, mag aber  trotzdem leichte Räder. Ist einfach ein anderes Fahren. 
Bikepark mit Sprunghügeln mache ich nicht. Ich fahre immer selber (gerne Forstautobahn) hoch und auf 1er Trailer wieder runter. Mittelgebirge, ev auch Alpen. Wenn mir ein gefederten Rad einen 2er trail ermöglicht, gerne. 
Ich tendiere eher zu 27,5 Zoll. Da kostet das Neuron AL 9.0SL 3299Euro, das "gleichwertige" Spectral AL7.0 kostet 2799Euro. Wobei das Spectral im Vergleich  schon einen sehr soliden Eindruck macht. 
Gestern bin ich ein Giant Trance 1.5 gefahren. Ist ähnlich wie das Spectral, aber etwas kürzer zwischen Sattel und Lenker. Preis wie Spectral. 
Aber deine Antwort hat mich dazu bewogen das Neuron nochmal ins Auge zu fassen.


----------



## Terencehill82 (30. November 2016)

Ab 3000 Euro für ein solches Bike würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken über Carbon machen.Das Einstiegs-Spectral ist enorm leichtfüßig und agil zu fahren und hat sehr solide Komponenten verbaut.Wenn die Kondition stimmt reicht auch ein einfach-Antrieb aus.
War nur ein Gedanke zum Thema vlt doch lieber ein leichteres Bike,bei Spectral und Neuron musst Du mit 14 Kg rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (30. November 2016)

Was bringt mir Carbon, wenn ich kaum Mehrwert (Gewicht, Steifigkeit) bekomme?

Wo ich zustimme: Bei den 27,5 Neurons fehlt ein Modell zwischen 9.0 & 9.0SL - so wie es zB. das AL9.9 ist.
3200€ würde ich selbst auch nicht für das 9.0SL ausgeben, wenn es nebenbei das AL9.9 für 3000€ und das Spectral AL7.0 für 2800€ gibt.
Die Ausstattung des SL ist klasse, keine Frage - aber nicht jedem ist es den Aufpreis wert.

Ab 180cm Körpergröße finde ich das 29er Neuron bereits attraktiver als die 27,5 Versionen.


----------



## filiale (30. November 2016)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Interessante Antwort, mal jemand der beide Räder kennt.
> Ich habe eigentlich eine gute Kondition, mag aber  trotzdem leichte Räder. Ist einfach ein anderes Fahren.
> Bikepark mit Sprunghügeln mache ich nicht. Ich fahre immer selber (gerne Forstautobahn) hoch und auf 1er Trailer wieder runter. Mittelgebirge, ev auch Alpen. Wenn mir ein gefederten Rad einen 2er trail ermöglicht, gerne.
> Ich tendiere eher zu 27,5 Zoll. Da kostet das Neuron AL 9.0SL 3299Euro, das "gleichwertige" Spectral AL7.0 kostet 2799Euro. Wobei das Spectral im Vergleich  schon einen sehr soliden Eindruck macht.
> ...



Ich hatte auch beides, Nerve (Neuron) und Spectral. Das Neuron (ist ja jetzt nur der Name anders) ist schon sehr flott bergauf.
Ich bin damit einen Westalpencross mit 20.000Hm in 10 Tagen gefahren, alles inklusive S2 fahrbar und den All Mountain bergab locker hinterhergerollt. Das Spectral ist dagegen ein Panzer bergauf. Bergab aber eine Gazelle.


----------



## Terencehill82 (30. November 2016)

Das Spectral CF geht berghoch besser als manches Neuron und hat bergab trotzdem deutlich mehr Reserven.
Bei den AL Versionen stimme ich zu...da ist halt das Spectral im Uphill minimal behäbiger.
Panzer bergauf finde ich arg übertrieben.
Viele fahren auch mit ihren Strives Touren...
Soll auch sehr gut funktionieren munkelt man


----------



## TraceS54 (30. November 2016)

Panzer berauf beim 2016er Spectral AL8.0 kann ich definitiv auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ansonstens teile ich filiales Erfahrungen.


----------



## filiale (30. November 2016)

Mein Nerve hatte 29" 2,25 X King Reifen mit 2,0 bar.
Das Spectral hat 27,5" 2,4 MK II Reifen mit 1,6bar.
Das sind einige Watt mehr die man treten muß. Den Unterschied merkt man sehr deutlich.


----------



## fastclimber (30. November 2016)

Den Eindruck hatte ich auch, dass das Spectral deutlich behäbiger ist (nur auf Teer getestet) als das Neuron. Wenn man einfach mal von 0 auf 20 beschleunigt... 
Im Vergleich zum Neuron bin ich noch ein Radon Skeen 120 gefahren. Attraktiver Preis, aber nochmal eine Nummer graziler als das Neuron. Da hätte ich in schwererem Gelände ein ungutes Gefühl,  daß es kaputt geht. 
An 29 Zöllern bin ich nur ein Hardtail gefahren, das kam mir schon ein wenig unhandlich vor. Ist natürlich kein Wunder, aktuell fahre ich 26 Zoll Räder... 
Naja mal sehn was das Konto hergibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (30. November 2016)

Okay, das hilft die Aussagen etwas besser zu verstehen. 
Das Neuron AL9.9 steht ja auf einer 25mm 1501 Felge mit 2,4 MK Race Conti
und das 2016 Spectral auf einem vergleichbaren Radsatz mit 30mm Breite und Conti MK.

Ein Unterschied ist, wie beschrieben, da. 
Als Panzer bergauf würde ich ein Spectral aber sicher nicht bezeichnen. 

Gefahren werden beide mit rund 2bar wenn "Touren" gefahren werden.
Ablassen vor einer Abfahrt geht immer - warum sich bergauf also quälen.


----------



## el martn (30. November 2016)

Die breiten Felgen des Spectral AL 8.0, 7.0,..2016 machen das Rad unnötig träge. Etwas weniger wäre mehr gewesen.
Die 30 mm wären für das EX okay, aber zum “Touren“-Fahren (2-Fach Kurbel) finde ich sie fast zu breit.
Zumal der MK-Reifen dann komplett überfordert ist und sich richtig beschissen fährt.


----------



## fastclimber (1. Dezember 2016)

Schön dass die beiden Räder nicht nur mich polarisieren ☺️
Aber ich lese aus den Beiträgen raus, daß das Neuron auch ein solides Bike ist, das auch bei etwas härterem Einsatz nicht die Grätsche macht. Wie gesagt ich mache keine Sprünge in Bikeparks, sondern fahre in Mittelgebirge Touren mit Singletrails bis max Grad2,  manchmal auch etwas verblockt. Meistens sind auch 1000 - 2000HM dabei. 2017 würde ich gerne den Stoneman trail in den Dolomiten machen. Das Spectral walzt natürlich besser über Hindernisse, dafür fährt es sich zwischen den Hindernissen schlechter. 
Ich bestelle mir wahrscheinlich im Januar das Neuron und teste es etwas ausgiebiger. Wenn es denn gar nichts ist, muss ich es umtauschen gegen das Spectral. Wenn ich es sorgfältig behandle sollte die Rücksendung kein Problem sein.


----------



## Sera (1. Dezember 2016)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir wahrscheinlich im Januar das Neuron und teste es etwas ausgiebiger. Wenn es denn gar nichts ist, muss ich es umtauschen gegen das Spectral. Wenn ich es sorgfältig behandle sollte die Rücksendung kein Problem sein.



Das find ich ja schon arm


----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2016)

Du mußt aber mit ordentlichem Abzug rechnen. Daß lohnt kaum. Privat verkaufen ist besser.

sent from smartphone


----------



## fastclimber (1. Dezember 2016)

Canyon bietet 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Klar dass man mit dem Rad nicht durchs Gebirge schruppen darf. Ich bin ein sehr Ordentlicher und passe auf meine Sachen auf. Ich habe in diesem Leben keine 5 Sachen zurückgeschickt und ich würde das Rad never ever zurücksenden wenn es Schaden genommen hätte. Auf dem canyon Gelände kann man die Räder halt nicht wirklich testen. Das ist ja alles eben, daheim könnte ich mal ne richtige Steigunbg und ein richtiges Gefälle fahren. Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen in wenigen Minuten


----------



## bimmer1980 (1. Dezember 2016)

Mich haben ein paar Runden ums Haus durch den Garten bei YT 300€ gekostet. Das Rad konnte nicht mehr als "NEU" verkauft werden, also musste es im Outlet mit Preisnachlass angeboten werden.
Canyon wird das ähnlich handhaben. Also von der Vorstellung erstmal ne Tour damit zu fahren, kannst du dich getrost verabschieden. Im Gebäude am besten, höchstens auf der sauberen Straße, nen paar meter hin und her, Probe sitzen, Größe abchecken, das kannst du machen, mehr wird teuer. Auch wenn es nur die Runde durch den Garten ist.


----------



## filiale (1. Dezember 2016)

Sobald die Bremsscheiben Laufspuren haben und die Kettenblätter (weil Alu) Abnutzungserscheinungen und bei den Reifen die Nippel fehlen, wird viel Geld abgezogen (zurecht). Denn der nächste Käufer will ebenfalls ein Neurad. Eine bezahlte Person muß die gebrauchten Teile tauschen und alles administrieren.


----------



## minor (1. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schade dass Canyon das Spectral 29 dieses Jahr aus dem Programm genommen hat, das war in den letzten Jahren bei Fragestellungen wie dieser eigentlich die logische Antwort.
Beim Neuron 29 hat Canyon hingegen mal wieder die Extraportion Langeweile-Design ausgepackt: Rahmen wahlweise in schwarz und grau...gähn...


----------



## TraceS54 (1. Dezember 2016)

Ach, ich fand das komplett schwarze AL9.9 schon sehr sexy - allerdings mag ich auch schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minor (30. Dezember 2016)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Ach, ich fand das komplett schwarze AL9.9 schon sehr sexy - allerdings mag ich auch schwarz
> Anhang anzeigen 551406


Die Pedale an dem Neuron sind aber nur ne Notlösung, oder ;-) ???


----------



## sefu (30. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde das Thema hier gerne nochmal aufgreifen. Wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) überlegen uns Fullies zuzulegen und schwanken zwischen Neuron und Spectral. Vor 3 Jahren haben wir uns 29er Grand Canyon Hardtails für 800€ angeschafft.
Ich war damit mehr unterwegs als meine Frau und bin je nach Qualität des Sommers bis zu 1-2 mal wöchentlich kleinere Touren (um die 20 km) gefahren. Es gab allerdings auch Zeiten wo ich seltener unterwegs war. Zusammen schaffen wir es meist nicht öfter als alle zwei Wochen oder seltener eine Tour zu fahren. Dementsprechend schwankt die Bikefitness auch sehr. Meistens fahren wir direkt vor der Haustür los (früher der Venusberg in Bonn, heute der Taunus rund um Hofheim). 
Mir machen Trails eigentlich am meisten Spaß und ich versuche Routen zu finden, wo ich so viele Trails wie möglich mitnehmen kann. Grundsätzlich mag meine Frau auch Trails am liebsten, allerdings ist Sie besonders nach ihrem ersten härteren Sturz sehr vorsichtig geworden und viele Abfahrten sind ihr zu riskant. Breite Waldwege sind für mich eher ein notwendiges Übel um zu den Trails zu kommen. Bei den Trails mag ich am liebsten flowige Singletrails mit vielen Kurven (scheint es hier im Taunus aber wenig zu geben oder ich habe diese Trails einfach noch nicht gefunden). Sehr ruppig muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Wurzeln und/oder steinige Passagen machen wir schon Spaß, aber "Flow" ist mir viel wichtiger als ruppige/holprige Trails. 
Bis jetzt bin ich auch überall wo ich unterwegs war gut mit dem Hardtail runter gekommen. Bekannte hier im Taunus schwören aber auf Fullies und sind der Meinung, dass das schon notwendig oder zumindest sehr viel spassiger wäre. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich in Bonn und besonders hier im Taunus bis jetzt auch überall gut mit dem Hardtail runter gekommen bin. Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich die entsprechenden Trails noch nicht gefunden habe, wo das Hardtail dann überfordert wäre. Wir würden aber auch einfach gerne mal Fullies ausprobieren. Vielleicht gibt die bessere Federung (in Kombination mit einem Fahrtraining) meiner Frau wieder mehr Sicherheit. Unsere Bekannten sagen auch, dass ein Fully nochmal komplett eine andere Art vom Mountainbiken ist. Auch finde ich ein 27.5iger Bike interessant. Mit 29 Zoll sind wir bisher sehr gut klar gekommen und ich sehe viele Vorteile der großen Laufräder (hatte mal den Vergleich zu einem 26iger Hardtail eines Freundes). Allerdings stelle ich mir die 27.5er etwas wendiger vor und wir sind beide auch nicht sehr groß (1.75 und 1.68), weshalb sich die kleineren Laufräder für uns vielleicht auch anbieten.
Da unsere Hardtails auch nicht sehr teuer waren, wären wir jetzt bereit mehr für Bikes auszugeben um langfristig Spaß an den Geräten zu haben. 2000-2500€ pro Bike wären aber wohl trotzdem die absolute Schmerzgrenze.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich bei Canyon mal das Spectral getestet und muss sagen, dass mir das Bike schon sehr wie ein Panzer vorgekommen ist. Habe das Bike in S und M getestet (bin 1.75 groß). Mir wurde für meine Größe M vorgeschlagen, S fand ich viel wendiger, aber dafür war mir die Lenkerposition viel zu tief. Vielleicht kam mir das Rad nur wegen den breiten Reifen sehr schwerfällig vor, aber irgendwie fehlte mir ein bisschen der sportliche Charakter. Mir ist es grundsätzlich egal, ob ich ein paar Minuten schneller oder langsamer bin, aber ich mag schon ein sportliches Gefühl auf dem Bike. Wenn ich mir vorstelle so einen "Panzer" erstmal den Berg hochschleppen zu müssen, weiß ich nicht ob das sehr zuträglich für unsere Motivation ist  Gerade meine Frau hat wenig Spaß an den Anstiegen hier im Taunus (und das mit dem 29iger HT) und das wird mit einem schwerfälligen Fully bestimmt nicht besser.
Das würde vielleicht eher für das Neuron sprechen, etwas sportlicher und leichter bergauf, dafür trotzdem mit 120mm Federweg vorne und hinten noch ein gutes Upgrade zu den 100mm die wir im Moment fahren.
Von meinen Bekannten höre ich dafür nur, dass wir ja schon Hardtails haben und deshalb besser mehr Federweg nehmen sollen um zwei sehr unterschiedliche Bikes zu fahren und nicht zwei zu ähnliche. Außerdem seien die 140mm vom Spectral im Taunus auch gut zu gebrauchen, gerade wenn man technischer Fahren möchte. Das Argument kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen und finde es auch schlüssig einen Kontrast zum Hardtail zu haben. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich hier beim lesen im Forum den Eindruck, dass der Trend grundsätzlich zu viel Federweg geht (ob man es nun umbedingt braucht oder nicht) und denke mir, dass vielleicht 120 mm auch ausreichend sein könnten. Was nützen mir 2 unterschiedliche Bikes wenn das Fully viel zu viel Federweg hat und uns wegen der Schwerfälligkeit die Motivation fehlt die Berge zu den Trails überhaupt erst hochzufahren. Ich hatte hier dazu mal gelesen, dass man nicht unbedingt mit Kanonen auf Schwalben schießen muss.... 
Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht: Ich liebäugle schon lange mit einem Spectral und Trails zu fahren, ist das was mir beim Mountainbiken mit Abstand am meisten Spaß macht. Auch kleinere Sprünge kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wenn ich das passende Bike zu habe. Auch Bikeurlaube können wir uns gut vorstellen. Da könnten wir dann bestimmt auch Trails finden die dem Spectral angemessen sind und man könnte sich da ja auch mit dem Lift hochfahren lassen und "nur" die Abfahrt genießen (wie von einigen Freunden vorgeschlagen). Nur würden wir maximal einen Bikeurlaub im Jahr machen und ob man dafür ein Spectral haben muss ist auch die Frage. Grade da meine Frau eher vorsichtig ist, würde sie wahrscheinlich sowie eher keine Trails fahren, wo man das Spectral unbedingt braucht. Fraglich ist, ob ihr der viele Federweg auf leichten Trails hier in der Umgebung helfen würde mehr Sicherheit zu gewinnen.
Bein Neuron stelle ich mir vor, dass es auf unseren Touren leichter bergauf zu fahren ist. Das würde besonders meine Frau motivieren mehr zu fahren und der "sportlichere" Charakter würde mir auf flowigen Trails bestimmt auch Spaß machen. Mir machen schon steilere Trails Spaß, allerdings muss es auch für mich nicht zu halsbrecherisch sein. Deshalb frage ich mich auch ob nicht auch bei mir ein Neuron reicht oder ob es das Spectral sein.
Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass das Neuron nachher doch nur eine Zwischenlösung ist und man in 1-2 Jahren dann doch mehr will und dann wieder in ein Spectral investiert (investieren möchte).
Es kann auch sehr gut sein, dass das Spectral gar nicht so behäbig ist, wie es mir vorgekommen ist. Ich habe nur eine Runde auf dem Parkplatz bei Canyon gedreht und seine Vorteile spielt das Bike bestimmt auf dem Trail bei der Abfahrt aus.

Mich interessiert jetzt einfach mal eure Meinung, welches Bike ihr für unsere Anforderungen für besser geeignet haltet?
Hier im Forum bekommt man oft den Eindruck, dass es unbedingt ein Spectral sein muss und ein Neuron nicht das Richtige zum Trail fahren ist.
Es wird auch viel mehr über das Spectral als über das Neuron/Nerve diskutiert.

Beim Neuron würden wir übrigens zum 27.5iger tendieren. Zum einen weil wir bereits 29iger haben und ein Kontrast schön wäre. Außerdem ist bei unseren Körpergrößen ein 29iger Bike wahrscheinlich wirklich etwas weniger wendig auch wenn die größeren Laufräder bestimmt ihre Vorteile haben (die wir auch sehr zu schätzen wissen). Würdet ihr das ähnlich sehen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## TraceS54 (30. Dezember 2016)

minor schrieb:


> Die Pedale an dem Neuron sind aber nur ne Notlösung, oder ;-) ???



Ja! Hatte kurz nach den Zusammenbau nichts anderes da  
Aktuell sind NanoX verbaut!


----------



## minor (30. Dezember 2016)

sefu schrieb:


> Würdet ihr das ähnlich sehen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!



Liest sich ein bisschen so, also ob ihr meintet Euch "zwingend" das gleiche Modell kaufen zu müssen!?!?!
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: das Neuron für deine Frau und das Spectral für dich. Da seid ihr für gemeinsame Touren gut ausgerüstet und wenn es von den Körpergrößen einigermassen passt, könnt ihr bei Bedarf oder nach Lust und Laune auch mal wechseln...

Und nicht vergessen: Technik/Größe/Modell ist das eine, Gewöhnung und Vertrautheit mit dem Bike das andere. Die Bikes sind nicht so verschiedenen und nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit werdet ihr mit beiden gut zurecht kommen.
Gleiches gilt für die Laufradgröße, die ist bei deiner Körpergröße auch zum guten Teil Geschmackssache.


----------



## TraceS54 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir mal die Wall of text durchgelesen.

Nachdem was du schreibst: für dich das Spectral und für deine Freundin das 27,5er Neuron
Ihr könnt dann auch tauschen, je nach Bedarf. (machen wir auch)
Die Hardtails einfach verkaufen, wenn ihr eh so selten fahrt.

War grad diese Woche wieder mit meiner Freundin biken und sie tut sich mit dem Spectral wirklich schwer mit dem Neuron mithalten zu können. Dafür fühlt sie sich auf dem Trail sicherer mit dem Spectral als mit dem Neuron.

Um die Angst beim Biken los zu werden: Divas Bike Camp


----------



## sefu (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback. 
Eigentlich war das selbe Model für beide angedacht mit dem Hintergedanken, dass sich dann nicht einer schlechter ausgerüstet bei Anstieg oder Abfahrt fühlt. Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee zwei unterschiedliche Bikes zu nehmen.
Die Frage ist nur ob ich das Spectral für mich wirklich passend. Wie oben geschrieben, fand ich es schon etwas schwerfällig. Leider habe ich noch nie auf dem Neuron gesessen zum Vergleich. Das Neuron bergab soviel weniger zu gebrauchen als das Spektral? Könnte man bei Neuron bei Bedarf Dämpfer und Gabel mit mehr Federweg nachrüsten?


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2016)

ich schreib nur kurz vom smartphone.ich habe genau das gleiche durch wie ihr.habe bzw. besitze die gleichen modelle. wenn ich könnte würde ich das HT und Speci abgeben und dafür ein 29" nerve neuron holen.
das speci ist ein panzer.egal was andere schreiben.im vgl. zum 29HT und nerve ist das nicht wegzudiskutieren.
wer schnell sportlich sein will braucht ein nerve.das speci verzeiht viele fahrtechnik fehler bergab und macht vieles einfacher.beim 29 "nerve braucht man mehr fahrtechnik.
springen kann man mit nerve und speci.hab ich auch gemacht.
wenn du so selten fährst wird das mit springen eher schwierig denn einfach mal so kurz springen ohne übung würde ich nicht machen.
oftmals haben die jungs etwas mehr kraft als die mädels.daher ist die idee mit schnellem nerve für sie und potenterem speci für dich sicher ne gute wahl.da du öfters fährst kann du ja auch mal alleine mit ihrem gaul fahren.
wenn ihr beide unbedingt das gleiche wollt dann würde ich zu einem 29" neutron greifen und die HT abgeben.mehr braucht man im taunus nicht so selten wie ihr fahrt.mit nem guten neuron trail rad kann man sehr viel spaß haben.

sent from smartphone


----------



## Frodijak (30. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## fastclimber (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auch beide gefahren. Das Spectral war mir auch zu panzermäßig. Ich denke dass du auch mit dem Neuron ausreichend ausgestattet wärst.
Ich habe mich für das Giant Trance 1.5 entschieden,  hat mir gut gefallen. Bin wegen der Kälte aber bisher noch nicht wirklich gefahren. Nur ein kleiner Abstecher ins Gelände.... 
Auch der Vorschlag mit dem Anthem passt. Ein sehr agiles Bike das sicherlich robust genug für deine Anwendung ist. 
Viel Spaß noch beim Suchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Giant sind auch Panzer wie das Spectral mit 13kg aufwärts. Ein Trailbike sollte flink und leicht sein. 11,5 oder 12kg. Sonst reden wir von einem All Mountain wie dem Spectral.


----------



## Terencehill82 (30. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Giant sind auch Panzer wie das Spectral mit 13kg aufwärts. Ein Trailbike sollte flink und leicht sein. 11,5 oder 12kg. Sonst reden wir von einem All Mountain wie dem Spectral.


Naja 11,5 oder 12 Kg sind dann eh die teureren CF Versionen.Bei den Al Modellen wird man da schwer rankommen egal ob Spectral oder Neuron


----------



## fastclimber (30. Dezember 2016)

Mit Panzer meinte ich nicht das Gewicht, sondern das Fahrverhalten. Das Spectral bügelt über alles drüber. Das ist mir zu downhilllastig. Dass die Räder schwer sind nervt mich auch, mein altes Cannondale hat unter 11kg, aber halt gar keine Federung


----------



## filiale (31. Dezember 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Naja 11,5 oder 12 Kg sind dann eh die teureren CF Versionen.Bei den Al Modellen wird man da schwer rankommen egal ob Spectral oder Neuron



Mein Nerve 29" aus 2014 hatte 12kg fahrfertig, aus Alu, und hatte 2500 gekostet (ohne Rabatte). (keine absenkbare Stütze, 32er Gabel, X King Reifen),

Heute definiert man Trailbike anders und macht alles offenbar robuster.


----------



## Frodijak (31. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## sefu (31. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Kann es sein, dass mir das Spectral zu schwerfällig vorkam weil es einfach sehr dicke Reifen hätte? Vielleicht würden dünnere Reifen da schon ne Menge ausmachen.
Im Prinzip denke ich mir genau das was Frodijak schreibt. Ich hätte schon Lust auf mehr und anspruchsvollere Trails, aber vor der Haustür habe ich nichts gefunden wo ich nicht auch dem HT runter gekommen wäre. Der Wunsch ist da eher Vater des Gedankens und wenn man mal bei den 20% Abenteuer/80% Tourenpanoramekurbelei von Frodijak bleibt (was ich für realistisch halte), hätte ich gerne ein Bike was mir bei den 20% Abenteuer/Trails viel Spaß bereitet und schön wendig ist, aber auch auf den 80% dafür sorgt, dass ich mich nur bergan quälen muss. 
Ich nehme an, dass selbst mein günstiges 29er HT besser bergauf läuft ein Spectral oder irre ich da?
Merkt denn schon einen großen Unterschied von 100mm HT zu 120mm Fully was die bergab Performance angeht?
Bezüglich dem Wunsch nach Sprüngen: Ich meine damit eher, dass ich mal nen kleinen Kicker/Hügel mitnehmen würde und keine 1m Drops oder sowas. Das Bike sollte schon dafür gemacht sein mal ne kleinere Treppe mitzunehmen oder eben nen kleineren Sprung im Ausmaß eines Bunnyhops mitzunehmen aber zu mehr wird technisch sowieso bestimmt nicht reichen. Wenn das Nerve das kann und dafür reicht, umso besser.
Wie oben schon gefragt, könnte man beim Nerve nachträglich Gabeln/Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg nachrüsten?

@filiale: Warum würdest zu 29 Zoll raten? Ich hatte jetzt eher an 27.5 gedacht weil wir beide nicht so groß sind. Das 29er Grand Canyon fahre ich bei 1.75 mit S Rahmen und es könnte mir schon hier und da mal etwas wendiger sein. Grade in engen Kurven oder Spitzkehren (was mir sehr Spaß macht) hatte ich da schon oft den Wunsch nach mehr Wendigkeit... kann aber auch an mangelnder Technik liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (31. Dezember 2016)

Das Neuron hat 120mm FW, Bike-Category3 (bis 60cm Sprünge).
Ich würde damit auch 1 Meter Drops bedenkenlos springen.
Ansonsten kann man, egal ob Neuron oder Spectral, beide stabil oder auch leicht aufbauen. 
Ob man ne Treppe fahren kann oder Droppen, Spitzkehren, whatever liegt mehr an der Fahrtechnik als am Rad.
Nur weil man sich dann ggf. für das Spectral entscheidet, heisst es nicht das man automatisch schneller bergab ist.
120mm sind übrigens schon jede Menge Federweg, den muss man erstmal ausnutzen bevor man sich Gedanken über mehr macht.
Wenn Du in Steinfelder/verblockten S2 Trails nicht völlig draufhälst oder keine Bikepark-Erfahrung hast, dann nimm das Neuron und gut ist.


----------



## TraceS54 (31. Dezember 2016)

Wenn 1m Drops so dein Maßstab sind, dann kann ich dich beruhigen: Geht mit dem Neuron problemlos.
Frodijak hat es ganz gut ausgedrückt. Wenn du nicht min. 50% deiner Zeit auf Trails verbringst, dann nimm dass Neuron.

Mit meinem Neuron 9.9 sind 1m Drops überhaupt kein Problem, sofern die Technik halbwegs sitzt. Und ich wiege aktuell 95kg.
Daher bin ich auch froh, dass mich das Neuron bergan so gut begleitet.

Das Neuron ersetzt in den meisten Fällen ein Hardtail und nebenbei steht dann ein Enduro min min. 150mm, falls man es dann doch mal fliegen lassen will. Alles andere kann auch ein Neuron. Vielleicht  nicht so schnell, nicht so fehlerverzeihend und spaßbringend bergab, aber es geht.
Keine Ahnung woher dieser Federweg ist Trumpf Quatsch kommt.

Das Spectral ist ebenfalls toll, aber eben eher auf dem Trail daheim und für jene was, für die eben keine 2 Bikes in Frage kommen, bzw. die mit diesen Kompromiss leben können.
Berauf geht es ebenfalls gut, allerdings eben stehts hinterm Neuron. Nicht bei jedem sieht es mit der Kondi so gut aus, vor allem auf langen Touren.

Vor meiner Haustür und damit Einsatzgebiet für´s NEURON AL 9.9 + Spectral : Gaisbergtrail S1-S3





Nebenbei liegt gleich der LisiOsl Trail - sehr eng
und auch dort kommt man mit dem recht wendigen 29er Neuron sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## sefu (31. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Sehr coole Videos. Mit wieviel Federweg ist der Fahrer da unterwegs? Das sieht nicht nach wenig aus.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich jemals anspruchsvollere Trails als die im Video fahren werde.
Darf man fragen wie groß du bist? Hört sich so an als würdest du auch eher das Neuron in 29 und nicht in 27.5 empfehlen?


----------



## TraceS54 (31. Dezember 2016)

Der Fahrer im Video ist mit einem potenten Enduro unterwegs und lässt es schon gut laufen.
In Videos schaut der Speed ja stets etwas langsamer aus.
Mit einem Neuron kommst da nicht hinterher, aber auch mit einem Enduro musst so einiges an Erfahrung haben, um so zu fahren.
Ich wollte mit dem Video nur zeigen, auf welchen Trails ich mit Neuron und Spectral unterwegs bin - damit man meine Aussagen hier auch etwas einordnen kann.

Gerade der Lisi Osl Trail ist recht eng und das Neuron 9.9 in L geht überraschend gut um die Kurven.
Wer nur selten auf solchen Trails unterwegs ist, wird auch mit mehr Federweg als beim Neuron nicht zum Downhill-Pro mutieren.

Randnotiz:
Diese Strecken werden bei CC Rennen mit Racehardtails der 8kg Klasse befahren und das nicht langsam. 

*Rahmengrößen:*
Ich bin 183cm groß habe aber nur 83,5cm Schrittlänge (Sattelstütze ca. 1,5cm ausgezogen)
Da das Neuron AL9.9 2017 mein Allrounder ist, habe ich L genommen und es passt gut.
Unter 175cm Würde ich auch eher zum 27,5er Neuron greifen.

Freundin ist 173cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge (Sattel 2cm ausgezogen) und hat das Spectral 8.0 (2016er) in M.
Passt ihr ebenfalls sehr gut.
Für mich wäre es für Touren etwas zu kurz (Vorbau). Bergab passt es aber gut.


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (31. Dezember 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> ich schreib nur kurz vom smartphone.ich habe genau das gleiche durch wie ihr.habe bzw. besitze die gleichen modelle. wenn ich könnte würde ich das HT und Speci abgeben und dafür ein 29" nerve neuron holen.
> das speci ist ein panzer.egal was andere schreiben.im vgl. zum 29HT und nerve ist das nicht wegzudiskutieren.
> sent from smartphone



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Im Vergleich zum 29er Hardtail ist es einfach nicht so wendig. Berg runter gibt aber speziell das mir die Sicherheit die ich für die Sachen brauche die ich so fahre. Allerdings bin ich auch offen zugegeben jemand der nicht auf das letzte Gramm am Bike schaut. Kein Carbonlenker, nen 4 Kolben-Anker, nen stabiler LRS.... Mein Hardtail würde ich nur wegen Komfort gegen ein Fully mit 110/120 tauschen um in der Eifel zu kurven. 140mm Federweg wären da allerdings definitiv übertrieben. 

Bzgl Probefahrt bei Canyon: Nun weißt du, wie sich ein Fahrrad mit 3 Bar in den Reifen fährt. Evtl lohnt es sich mal die Testivals zu besuchen wo man unterschiedliche Räder auch mal im Gelände "eingeschränkt" bewegen darf.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Dezember 2016)

@sefu 
Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Suche 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-anthem-aufzucht-und-pflege.823348/page-1

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## sefu (1. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Je länger ich drüber nachdenke umso vernünftiger scheint es mir zu sein eher in Richtung Neuron zu gehen. 
@Rudierabe: Dein Anthem ist 27.5 oder? Du scheinst ja sehr viel Strecke zu fahren. Läuft dein Bike auch auf Trails gut?
Habe den ganzen Thread gelesen und du scheinst ja den Federweg noch erhöht zu haben. Geht das mit jeder Federgabel?


----------



## Pasfella (1. Januar 2017)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Januar 2017)

sefu schrieb:


> Dein Anthem ist 27.5 oder? Du scheinst ja sehr viel Strecke zu fahren. Läuft dein Bike auch auf Trails gut?


Ja, das Anthem ist 650b. 27.5 vermeide ich, weil die Bezeichnung völlig sinnfrei ist und mit dem Felgenmaß nichts zu tun hat. Genau so wenig wie 29.

Das Bike läuft rauf wie runter hervorragend und tut das auch auf Trails. Am besten Probe fahren.



sefu schrieb:


> ... du scheinst ja den Federweg noch erhöht zu haben. Geht das mit jeder Federgabel?


Jain, wenn die Gabel dafür geeignet ist. Das muss man von Fall zu Fall entscheiden. Bei der Revelation geht das, die gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Da reicht es den Airshaft zu wechseln. Wie das beispielsweise bei Fox aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. 
Die Federwegserhöhung hat aber nicht sein müssen und war mehr eine Bauchentscheidung, die aber richtig gut kommt.


----------



## sefu (1. Januar 2017)

Werde wohl bald mal ein paar mehr Bikes ausprobieren müssen. Bin mir auch inzwischen unsicher ob 27.5 oder 29 besser passt. Sehen wir mal! Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c681 (3. Januar 2017)

Stehe gerade vor der selben Entscheidung (Spectral vs. Neuron). Bitte denkt auch dran, dass die Spectrals mit 24/34er Kettenblättern ausgestattet sind. Bergauf sicherlich ganz nett, wenn man aber gerne mal Touren fährt und mal etwas schneller unterwegs sein will ist die Übersetzung nicht optimal, im Vergleich zum Neuron (26/36).  Vielleicht hilft Euch das bei der Entscheidung. Ich suche eher was Universelles zum Touren fahren und Trail ballern, ich glaube da ist das Neuron einfach universeller als das Spectral.


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2017)

wo ist das problem ein kettenblatt zu tauschen ?

sent from smartphone


----------



## c681 (3. Januar 2017)

Kein Problem. Aber: Nicht jeder hat Lust gleich Teile an einem Bike zu tauschen für das er gerade nen Batzen Kohle hingelegt hat. 
Wer damit kein Problem hat, feel free ^^


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Januar 2017)

Schon klar. Andererseits, wem passt schon ein Rad von der Stange?Angepasst werden muss immer. Und den Kauf eines Rades vom Kettenblatt abhängig zu machen, halte ich für sinnfrei.


----------



## c681 (3. Januar 2017)

Steht da irgendwo, dass man den Kauf davon abhängig machen soll? Das ist natürlich nur ein Aspekt von vielen, der zur Kaufentscheidung führt. Derjenige, der das verstehen will versteht es auch. Basteln kann man immer, aber bei der heutigen Auswahl an Bikes soll mir keiner erzählen, dass kein einziges davon ohne Anpassung fahrbar wäre. 
Puh, jetzt wollt ich mal ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe geben hier und stecke schon in ner sinnlosen Grundsatzdiskussion.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Januar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> Steht da irgendwo, dass man den Kauf davon abhängig machen soll? Das ist natürlich nur ein Aspekt von vielen, der zur Kaufentscheidung führt.


Ruhig Brauner, mach dich locker. 
Auf Grundsatzdiskussionen hab ich keinen Bock. Weder mit dir, noch mit irgendjemand anderem. Ist nicht persönlich.  

Du schreibst selbst, dass eine nicht passende Kettenblattkombi die Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen kann. Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Diese Kombi auf perönliche Vorliebe anzupassen halte ich für einen ganz normalen Vorgang genau wie Lenkerhöhe, Vorbau oder Sattelstütze einzustellen. 
Klar sind die Räder alle fahrbar. Nur, wie kommst du persönlich damit klar. Das ist doch wichtig. 

Und jetzt bin ich aus der Nummer hier raus.


----------



## c681 (3. Januar 2017)

Ich auch...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Januar 2017)




----------



## TraceS54 (3. Januar 2017)

Im aktuellen MTB-Magazin 02/17 wurden 29er Tourenfullies getestet.
Unter anderem auch das Neuron AL9.9 (also das auf meinen Bildern) - ich spoiler jetzt mal nicht, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minor (4. Januar 2017)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Im aktuellen MTB-Magazin 02/17 wurden 29er Tourenfullies getestet.
> Unter anderem auch das Neuron AL9.9 (also das auf meinen Bildern) - ich spoiler jetzt mal nicht, aber...



Interessant, welche Bikes haben die da noch im Test mit drin?


----------



## TraceS54 (4. Januar 2017)

Canyon Neuron Al 9.9
Cube Stereo 120HPC
Radon Skeen Trail 10.0 
Drössiger XMA Flow Select1
Norco Optic C9.3
Ghost SL AMR 7LC
Merida One-Twenty7000
Scott Spark 920
Specialized Camber Comp Carbon 29
Centurion Numnis Carbon 1000.29


----------



## Stefan_S (21. Januar 2017)

Genau der Test war auch für mich ausschlaggebend. Ich hatte bislang ein Radon Slide 8.0 HD mit 140 cm (26er) - war eher ein All Mountain. Gekauft hatte ich das vor genau 7 Jahren im alten MegaStore in Bonn nach diversen Testfahrten und ordentlicher Beratung. Nun bin ich mit fast 42 auch nicht mehr der jüngste... ausschlaggebend ist, dass meine alternde  Truppe an Bikern halt auch eher Touren biked als irgendwo herunterzuballern... falls man das hier im Norden so nennen kann. Wir sind mal im Harz unterwegs doch meistens in der Gegend Harburger Berge - vor 7 Jahren hatte man wohl auch noch im Kopf öfters mit dem Rad im Gebirge zu sein... passt halt meist nicht.

Daher hab ich schon seit längerer Zeit nach einem Tourenfully geschielt, da ich mit dem Slide auf normalen Trails und auch mal Teer schon immer das Gefühl hatte, dass die Trittenergie im wippenden Float verpufft - trotz recht harter Einstellung und Pro Pedal.

Weder das Radon Skeen Trail 10.0 noch das Canyon Neuron AL 9.9 konnte ich vorher Probefahren, allerdings hatte ich neulich mal ein anderes 29" - aber wie wir ja alle wissen ist das alles nicht wirklich aussagekräftig - man muss es schon mal fahren. Dem Neuron steht der erste Einsatz bevor aber leider hats hier ziemlich geschneit und alles ist vereist - dafür nehme ich dann doch eher das alte Bike - ich bin nur ein wenig auf Teer damit auf- und ab gefahren in der Gegend und hab es mit dem Slide verglichen. Das Neuron ist halt viel "erwachsener" zu fahren, läuft ruhig und federt direkt und nicht so schwammig und gibt mir ein extra Plus an Sicherheit. Mein Altes Rad passt immer noch gut zu mir aber komischerweise kommt es mir so vor, als wenn ich beim alten Rad (26er) halt mehr Energie aufwenden muss. Vielleicht müsste ich das 29er mal mit dem 650B vergleichen, also das Neuron 9.0 aber irgendwann verliert man sich halt auch etwas im Detail. Zu meinen 184cm passt das 29er schon ganz gut, bei 170 cm und 20 kg weniger würd das wahrscheinlich etwas oversized ausschauen 

Ich habe diverse Radon Bikes in der Familie, unter anderem hab ich das Slide, ein Trekkingbike und 2 E-Bikes für große Entdeckungstouren denn meine Frau fährt eher ungerne MTB - mal sehen, wie sie das Canyon so findet. 

Eigentlich hätte es halt wieder ein Radon werden sollen. Aber jeder hat halt eine andere Erwartung an die Bikes - und wenn ein Test gemacht wird kann man schon grob abschätzen, was denn besser ist. Ich könnte ja auch eine Auswahl an Bikes kaufen und eines davon behalten und den Rest zurückschicken - irgendwie finde ich das aber total gaga und ich hab mich ein wenig auf diesen Test aus mountainBIKE 02-2017 verlassen. Allrounder ist mir wichtiger als bergab noch Reserven zu haben.

Was Canyon angeht - ich bin positiv überrascht! Der Service ist besser als bei Radon und die Bikes werden so gut verpackt, dass nicht DHL mit dem Speditions-LKW anrücken muss, sondern der "normale" DHL-Mann, der immer vorbei kommt, gebracht hat. Das Zubehör geht i.O. - u.a. für die StVo alles dabei - das ist bei Radon nicht der Fall. Auch ging der Versand 3x so schnell und den Service finde ich professioneller. Auch gefällt mir, dass bei der Farbe "stealth" halt keine Logos und fancy-Abkürzungen auf meinem Bike kleben - nur die Reifen und Felgen stören da etwas aber das lässt sich ja leder nicht ändern.

Bezüglich der Frage vom Threaderstellers: Dir bleibt wohl keine andere Wahl als mal ein 26er, ein 27.5er und ein 29er Fully zu fahren - such das für dein Gefühl beste aus. Beim nächsten Rad hast Du dann wieder mehr Erfahrungen. Man kann das halt nicht in der Theorie klären - muss halt passen.


----------



## chinamann (24. Januar 2017)

Also, ich stehe auch vor der schweren Entscheidung. Es fängt schon damit an, ob Neuron 27.5 oder 29. Auch ein Spectral wäre die Frage. Ich war am letzten Donnerstag um 10:00 Uhr bei Canyon und durfte aufgrund der frühen Stunde, eine sehr ausgiebige Beratung und drei Probefahrten in Anspruch nehmen. Ich bin mir zwar immer noch nicht sicher, nur soviel zu den vorherigen Anmerkungen zum fehlenden Spectral 29. Der Verkäufer meinte, das es 2018 wieder ein 29er mit mehr Federweg geben wird. liegt u.a. daran, das Canyon auf den amerikanischen Markt will. Dort fährt man aber eher 29er mit Federweg ab 130mm. Das Neuron 27.5 soll dann ganz verschwinden.

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Suche


----------



## RBStratos (27. Januar 2017)

Ich interessiere mich auch für ein neuron 9.9 ltd 29er . Und schon bestellt

Welche Entscheidung hast du getroffen?  
Mfg


----------



## chinamann (27. Januar 2017)

Ich denke, es wird ein Neuron 29er. Welches, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Nur das 6.9 hat RockShox Federelemente. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich eine versenkbare Sattelstütze brauche. Ich muss noch mal in mich gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn Du keine echten Trails fährst sondern nur rumhoppelst auf Wald und Schotterwegen, brauchst auch keine absenkbare Stütze. Erst ab S2 brauchste sowas.


----------



## chinamann (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, genau. Ich kann das ja auch noch nachrüsten.


----------



## RBStratos (27. Januar 2017)

Zeit 3 tage bin  ich in mich reingegan und konnte nicht schlafen. Kauf ich ein neuron , spectral oder doch strive. immer hin und her. Das wird mein 4te fahrrad und meine Frau dreht durch . So ich verkaufe eine um das nachste zu kaufen. Ich bin 198cm gross wollte carbon endlich und ein fully beides noch nie gehabt. Ich eine von denn alten mtbler aus der 80er Jahren immer rigid gefahren ohne Helm und Protektoren  gab's damals nicht und ich habe immer Gas gegeben.  Jetzt bin ich alter geworden aber immer noch verückt mit helm jetzt .
Wollte endlich ein mtb haben der alles hatt xtr, fully etc.. Nach Preis Leistung und meine grosse finde ich das der Neuron 9.9 ltd das richtige wäre.


----------



## chinamann (27. Januar 2017)

Tja, Du wirst eine Bike für "alles" nicht finden. Du musst dich einfach fragen, was Du meistens für Strecken fährst oder eben mehrere Räder kaufen.


----------



## sefu (31. Januar 2017)

chinamann schrieb:


> Also, ich stehe auch vor der schweren Entscheidung. Es fängt schon damit an, ob Neuron 27.5 oder 29. Auch ein Spectral wäre die Frage. Ich war am letzten Donnerstag um 10:00 Uhr bei Canyon und durfte aufgrund der frühen Stunde, eine sehr ausgiebige Beratung und drei Probefahrten in Anspruch nehmen. Ich bin mir zwar immer noch nicht sicher, nur soviel zu den vorherigen Anmerkungen zum fehlenden Spectral 29. Der Verkäufer meinte, das es 2018 wieder ein 29er mit mehr Federweg geben wird. liegt u.a. daran, das Canyon auf den amerikanischen Markt will. Dort fährt man aber eher 29er mit Federweg ab 130mm. Das Neuron 27.5 soll dann ganz verschwinden.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Suche



Das sind interessante Informationen.
Mich verwundert es allerdings, dass das 27.5er Neuron verschwinden soll. Was machen denn die kleineren Fahrer, die nach einem Tourenbike suchen? Das 29er Neuron gibt es erst ab Größe M und das Spectral ist ja mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt. Meine Frau und ich sind beide nicht sehr groß (1.68 und 1.75). Wir beide fahren das Grand Canyon HT 29er in Größe. Das geht zwar ganz gut, aber mir könnte das Bike an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas wendiger sein. Grade meiner Frau würden kleinere Laufräder vielleicht ganz gut tun. 

Wie bereits in einem Post weiter oben erwähnt, scheint der Neuron Rahmen ja schon einige Jahre alt zu sein. Die Geometrie noch aktuell? Wenn ein neues Rahmendesign wahrscheinlich ist und eine aktuellere Geometrie einen großen Vorteil verspricht, könnten wir auch noch eine Saison warten mit den neuen Bikes.
Allerdings scheint ja möglich, dass die 27.5er Neurons dann komplett weg fallen....


----------



## RBStratos (10. Februar 2017)

habe mich doch für cf spectral 9.0 ex in XL entschieden. Neuron storniert...


----------



## sefu (11. Februar 2017)

Wie bist zu der Entscheidung gekommen?


----------



## RBStratos (11. Februar 2017)

da ich seid 1990 mtb fahre habe ich vieles hinter mir an erfahrung  ich wollte zuerst ein neuron haben (9.9 ltd) und auch bestellet ABER ich hatte ein par tage zeit um zu uberlegen  und fragte mich selber was fahre ich und was mochte ich fahren. Ich habe dann der wahl zwischen YT Capra Pro Race, oder Strive CF 8.0 Race oder Spectral cf 9.0 ex. Da ich wenig bikeparks fahre und liebe mehr enduro downhill brauche ich ein rad der gut kletter auch. Strive ist bestimmt nicht schlecht und das wollte ich haben bis ich die geo daten gelesen habe zwischen spectral und strive. Da ich 1,98 gross bin mit 91cm sl ist der strive ein wenig eng und der spectral hatt besser geo daten für ein grosse fahrer. ich habe mich dann per chat mit canyon ins verbindung gesetzt und gefragte habe welche von denn beiden wurden meine grosse besser passen und es war ganz klar spectral. Der canyon mitarbeiter meinte der Strive fehlt mir 2cm konnte man ausgleichen aber es ware nicht gut ich habe schon mal ein rad gehabt ud ich fuhlte mich trotzdem eingeangt. Der Spectral hatt 150mm vorner und 140mm hinten an federung der strive hat 160mm vorne und 160mm hinten kein grosse unterschied und der Spectral ist auch noch  downhill orientiert dazu kann aber gut klettern. So habe ich mich entschieden den Spectral zu kaufen und habe es bestellt. Ich hoffe ich bin glucklich mit der entscheidung .
Ich habe mich gegen das neuron entschieden weil ich wollte endlich einmal in leben ein carbon rahm haben und ein fahrrad der was einstecken kann. Der Neuron war mir zu wenig federung und ich wollte 1-12 haben . ich denke das ausstatung an der Spectral ist ziemlich gut.Ubrigens Deutsch ist nicht meine mutterspache daher ist mein grammatik nicht so gut .Ich folge diesen canyon forum schon lange und ich Grusse euch all. Jetzt werde ich auch ein teil der Canyon Familie


----------



## Altiplano (11. Februar 2017)

c681 schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor der selben Entscheidung (Spectral vs. Neuron). *Bitte denkt auch dran, dass die Spectrals mit 24/34er Kettenblättern ausgestattet sind.* Bergauf sicherlich ganz nett, wenn man aber gerne mal Touren fährt und mal etwas schneller unterwegs sein will ist die Übersetzung nicht optimal, im Vergleich zum Neuron (26/36).  Vielleicht hilft Euch das bei der Entscheidung. Ich suche eher was Universelles zum Touren fahren und Trail ballern, ich glaube da ist das Neuron einfach universeller als das Spectral.



Total lustig . Vergiss einfach doofe Trends und montiere eine 3-fach Kurbel, dann haste diese Sorgen nicht.


----------



## sefu (19. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte inzwischen auch die Möglichkeit beide Räder bei Canyon zu testen. Im Prinzip kann ich genau das bestätigen was hier schon vorher geschrieben wurde. Das Neuron ist ein sehr leichtes, wendiges und vor allem spritziges Bike. Im Vergleich zwischen 27.5er und 29er hatte ich leichte Präferenzen für das 27.5er, einfach weil es etwas wendiger und noch spritziger im Antritt ist. Habe beide Modelle in M getestet. Der Canyonmitarbeiter hat aber eher zum 29er als Trailbike beraten und sind auf das 27.5er kaum eingegangen.
Das Spectral hat mir zugegeben aber auch deutlich besser gefallen als bei meinem letzten Besuch bei Canyon als ich nur das Spectral getestet hatte. Es fühlt sich zwar weniger wendig und etwas schwerfälliger an als das Neuron dafür merkt man beim rumwippen auf dem Asphalt aber auch deutlich, dass einem mehr Federweg zur verfügung steht. Das schwerfällige Gefühl kann aber auch an den 2.4er Reifen liegen, das 27.5iger Neuron hatte nur 2.2er Reifen. Das selbe gilt für die 29er Neuron Version, auch da sind 2.4er Reifen drauf die das behäbigere Gefühl erklären könnten.
Grundsätzlich habe ich mich auf beiden Bikes wohl gefühlt. Im Neuron sitzt man kompakter, auf dem Spectral etwas gestreckter. Beim Spectral ist mir die Position im Cockpit auch tiefer vorgekommen als beim Neuron. Bei den Test auf Asphalt und im Schotter auf dem Canyonparkplatz kann ich aber wirklich nicht sagen ob mir die etwas höhere Position des Neurons oder die flahchere Position auf dem Spectral auf dem Trail oder beim bergauf fahren besser gefallen würde. Die dickeren und behäbigeren Reifen mögen sich auf dem Parkplatz eher komisch angefüllt haben, im Gelände sind sie dafür vielleicht ein plus.
Nach dem Test beider Bikes bin ich noch unentschlossener als vorher. Beide haben gefallen und irgendwie reizt einen das Plus an Federweg ja doch immer ein bisschen. Auf der anderen Seite war das Neuron echt ein super agiles Spaßbike. Meistens werde ich mit dem Bike auf der Hausrunde unterwegs sein und da geht es nur mal auch viel bergauf. Da quäle ich mich mit dem Hardtail im Moment schon hoch und wenn ich dann ein Spectral hochschleppen muss, weiß ich nicht, ob das zuträglich für die Motivation ist öfter biken zu gehen  Auch bin ich unsicher, ob das plus an Federweg vom Spectral auf den flowigen Trails die ich mag überhaupt nötig ist oder das Neuron da vollkommen ausreicht (was ja auch schon eine große Verbesserung zum Hardtail darstellt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2017)

Mit dem Neuron kann man ziemlich gut rumknallen (hoch und runter), besonders mit einer 34er Gabel. Das Spectral ist ein AM, gut für runter, zäh für hoch.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## sefu (19. Februar 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Lass das mal nicht die Jungs im Spectral thread lesen.


Was davon? Dass das Neuron gut hoch und runter geht oder dass das Spectral zäh für hoch ist? 
Der Test auf dem Parkplatz war absolut nicht aussagekräftig für mich. Man hat weder eine Idee wie sich die Bikes in der Bergauf- noch in der Bergabperformance unterscheiden. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, ob die Größe passt und man sich wohl fühlt. Das war es dann auch. 
Ich finde auch den Vergleich der Bikes durch die unterschiedlichen Reifengrößen sehr schwer. 
Mein Grand Canyon hat 2.2er Reifen. Komischerweise sind mir selbst die 2.2er am Neuron gestern wesentlich breiter vorgekommen. Kann das an der breiteren Felge liegen?
Bin grade noch mit dem Hardtail auf der Hausrunde unterwegs gewesen und wieder mehr hoch als Trail gefahren, das würde wieder fürs Neuron sprechen. Wenn es hier doch mehr Trails gäbe...


----------



## Frodijak (19. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## sefu (19. Februar 2017)

Beim Spectral ist wohl die Hoffnung darauf mehr Trails fahren zu können die Hoffnung des Gedanken der an dem Bike fest hält 

Fährst du das Neuron in 27.5 oder 29?
Warst du mit den breiteren Reifen zufrieden? Welche Federelemente sind bei dir verbaut?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2017)

Es kommt doch darauf an, wo sich der TE in/nach zwei Jahren sieht. Er wäre nicht der erste und wird nicht der letzte sein, der mehr Knallgas schnüffelt, als ursprünglich gedacht.
Imo lieber das Spectral und nach und nach noch investieren, z.B. in einen leichteren Laufradsatz für gemäßigte Trailrunden. Nur zum Beispiel...
P.S.: Ich hatte 2013 das erste Nerve und bin nun im übernächsten Bike bei einem Votec VE mit 170/170mm Federweg gelandet. 
Hätte mir das einer vor vier Jahren vorausgesagt, ich hätte ihn für _verruckt_ erklärt.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## fabzy (20. Februar 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Ich hab auf dem Neuron letzte Saison 2.35er NN gefahren.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht wozu man das Spectral benötigt wenn man vorn vornherein schon weis, dass man mehr bergauf unterwegs ist.
> Cockpithöhe ist beim Nerve von haus aus schon recht hoch. Da kann man gut ein paar Spacer weg lassen oder den Vorbau drehen.
> ...



Hallo, 

ich habe hier auch NN in 2.35 liegen, die ich am Wochenende tubeless aufziehen will, daher würde mich interessieren, ob jemand Erfahrung hat, ob die am 29er gut passen oder ob es da mit dem Abstand zum Rahmen schon eng wird. 
Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem  Neuron bisher sehr zufrieden, es ist vom Fahrgefühl sogar spritziger und wendiger als mein bisheriges Hardtail (Copperhead in 27,5).


----------



## mitch13 (20. Februar 2017)

ich fahre immer genau so viel bergauf wie bergab wenn start und ziel der gleiche ort sind und ich bergrunter nicht die gondel nehme 

stehe aber vor der gleichen entscheidung mit einer tendenz zum Neuron 9.9 SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (20. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## radlerdude (20. Februar 2017)

Also dass das Spectral zäh bergauf geht kann ich nicht unterschreiben, ich fahr ne 160er Pike vorne und selbst damit bleibt das Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen oben und fährt sich immernoch sehr spritzig bei kurzen, knackigen Anstiegen. 
Ich bin zwar nicht das Neuron im Vergleich gefahren aber habe als Zweitrad ein 29er Hardtail welches sich kaum spritziger bergauf fährt als das Spectral. Und bergab kann man es mit dem Spectral richtig knallen lassen.


----------



## sefu (20. Februar 2017)

Klar fahre ich auch genauso viel runter wie hoch bei meiner Hausrunde. Leider sind viele von den Abfahrten nur nicht so traillastig wie ich das gerne hätte  
Kann man es mit dem Neuron bergab denn sehr viel weniger knallen lassen?
Ich würde wirklich zu gerne beide Bikes mal bergab und bergauf fahren um den direkten Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2017)

radlerdude schrieb:


> Also dass das Spectral zäh bergauf geht kann ich nicht unterschreiben, ich fahr ne 160er Pike vorne und selbst damit bleibt das Vorderrad bei steilen Anstiegen oben und fährt sich immernoch sehr spritzig bei kurzen, knackigen Anstiegen.
> Ich bin zwar nicht das Neuron im Vergleich gefahren aber habe als Zweitrad ein 29er Hardtail welches sich kaum spritziger bergauf fährt als das Spectral. Und bergab kann man es mit dem Spectral richtig knallen lassen.



Zwischen meinem 29" Carbon Hardtail und 27,5" Spectral liegen bergauf Welten. Das habe ich bereits vor knapp einem Jahr mit einem Wattmesser gemessen (Stages Kurbel). Natürlich gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen 1,8bar bei 2,4er Conti MKII Reifen und 2,5bar bei 2,1er Conti RK Reifen in Sachen Rollwiderstand. Aber jedes Gefährt ist natürlich für seinen Einsatzzweck optimiert.
Mein Nerve hatte 2,0 bar bei 2,25 Conti XKing und auch da waren Unterschiede zum Spectral deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Terencehill82 (20. Februar 2017)

Hatte auch ein 10,0 Kg 29er bis vor kurzem.Habe ich aber wegen akuter Langeweile auf dem Bock abgegeben und mir das Spectral gekauft.War genau die richtige Entscheidung.
Berg hoch kaum schlechter aber in der Abfahrt sinds Welten.Wenn man hier und da doch mal springen möchte das Ideale Bike.


----------



## Frodijak (21. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DT11 (21. Februar 2017)

Ist es nicht völlig egal, wie sich ein Bike bergauf fährt? Ich fahre Bike aus Spaß am Biken, ob ich den Berg 5 Minuten schneller oder langsamer oben bin, ist mir als Hobbyfahrer sch***egal. Da steht keiner mit 'ner Stoppuhr daneben. Es geht darum Spaß zu haben, sich sportlich zu betätigen. Ob ich mit Bike A schneller als mit Bike B bin, interessiert, wenn ich Rennen fahre. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2017)

Es geht nicht darum ob es mit einem Bike schneller geht, sondern wieviel Kraft ich benötige um mit Bike A oder Bike B den Berg hochzufahren. Wenn ein Bike schwerer zu treten ist, gehen Dir nach 1500Hm die Körner aus, beim anderen Bike schaffst Du ev. 2000Hm (das soll nur mal ein grobes Beispiel sein, jetzt bloß nicht festnageln).
Es geht also nicht darum schneller oben zu sein.


----------



## Banane001 (22. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob es mit einem Bike schneller geht, sondern wieviel Kraft ich benötige


Kraft ist Masse x Strecke / Zeit^2  d.h. mit einem schwerer zu fahrenden Fahrrad muss ich einfach nur langsamer fahren um die gleichen HM zu schaffen


----------



## filiale (22. Februar 2017)

Banane001 schrieb:


> Kraft ist Masse x Strecke / Zeit^2  d.h. mit einem schwerer zu fahrenden Fahrrad muss ich einfach nur langsamer fahren um die gleichen HM zu schaffen



Schon klar, aber warum soll man sich einschränken wenn man nicht muß...


----------



## radlerdude (22. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber warum soll man sich einschränken wenn man nicht muß...


Du wirst immer eingeschränkt denn entweder leicht bergauf und dafür weniger Spaß bergab oder bissl schwerer bergauf und mehr Spaß bergab.


----------



## c681 (23. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen,
Ich stand auch vor der Wahl ob Neuron oder Spectral (hatte bisher ein nerve). Wollte als neues Bike ein Tourenad, das aber auch bei Bedarf mal sicher und gut bergab geht. Letztlich wirds jetzt wohl kein Canyon sondern eines der neuen Radon Skeen Trail werden. Haben meiner Ansicht nach eine moderne Geometrie, leicht abfahrtslastig aber eben auch gut für Touren geeignet, und dabei immerhin 130mm an der Front. Für mich ein guter Mittelweg zwischen Neuron und Spectral, nicht nur bezgl. Federweg.
Entscheiden musst du selbst, wollt den Hinweis nur mal einrieseln lassen


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2017)

Aus eigener Er-fahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Herr Stahl von Radon sich auch immer sehr gefreut hat, wenn man Canyon Bikes in die Radon-Threads hat einrieseln lassen...


----------



## TraceS54 (24. Februar 2017)

Wie bereits hier im Fred geschrieben, dank direkten Vergleich: Neuron AL9.9 und Spectral Al 8.9 (2016) kann ich def. bestätigen, dass das Neuron bergauf und auch geradeaus spürbar besser rollt und weniger Kraft kostet. Das ist Fakt aus 1:1 Vergleichen.

Und wer ernsthaft behauptet, dass ein Spectral ähnlich Rollte für ein 10kg 29er Hardtail, den kann ich nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
Sorry, aber das ist schlicht Blasphemie.

Das Neuron steckt mit Fox34 und den stabilen Räder auch bergab so einiges weg. Der Unterschied zum Spectral ist da bei weitem nicht so deutlich, wie er hier gern dargestellt wird. 
Wer mit dem Neuron bergab Blut geleckt hat, und wirklich spürbar mehr will, der greift dann sowieso in Richtung Enduro mir 160-180mm.
Das Spectral ist halt ein guter Kompromiss, vor allem wenn man keinesfalls vor hat, sich mehrere Bike zu zu legen, wobei es in diesem Trailbikesegment wirklich noch etwas interessantere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Terencehill82 (24. Februar 2017)

Rollen tuts beschissener,hängt natürlich von den Reifen ab.Berg hoch merke ich keinen riesigen Unterschied ob 10 oder 12 Kg.Sorry.Man möge mich steinigen


----------



## steffl37 (2. März 2017)

Oh Mann !!!!
Was schreib Ihr denn alle für ne ........
Keine Sau erklärt das wesentliche !!!!
Mann !
27,5 Zoll und 29 Zoll !!! Kapiert das hier keiner ?
Das sind die Unterschiede und die verschiedenen Federwege !
27,5 für Handling und Spielen und Trail..................29 für Touring, Alpencross, Klettern..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffl37 (2. März 2017)

Auf Foto 
*Neuron AL 9.9 LTD*
*mehr Bike braucht kein Mensch !*


----------



## fabzy (2. März 2017)

Hallo, 
mir hat Canyon in diesem Sinne auch die Entscheidung erleichtert, ich hatte kurzfristig auch mit dem Spectral geliebäugelt, wollte aber lieber 29" und dann war die Wahl für mich klar. Nach den ersten längeren Touren bin ich sehr zufrieden, es rollt super und denTrails die ich gefahren bin fand ich es trotz 29" sehr wendig und völlig ausreichend. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass bei meiner eher vorsichtigen Fahrweise ein Rad wie das Spectral (oder ein Radon Slide oder Ghost SLAMR, die ich auch mal in der engeren Wahl hatte) gefühlt eh eher überdimensioniert gewesen wäre.


----------



## filiale (2. März 2017)

steffl37 schrieb:


> Oh Mann !!!!
> Was schreib Ihr denn alle für ne ........
> Keine Sau erklärt das wesentliche !!!!
> Mann !
> ...



Alda, was fürn Kraut rauchst Du gerade ?


----------



## filiale (3. März 2017)

Nochmal getestet mit Powermeter und 2 Rädern. "Berg" mit Teerweg hat 1,5km und 150Hm...es hat mehrere Anläufe gebraucht damit Watt und TF möglichst gleich sind (bin im Wiegetritt gefahren)


AM Spectral mit 2,4 Reifen Conti MKII und 2,2bar





Carbon Hardtail mit 2,0 Reifen Conti RK und 2,2bar





Da kann sich jetzt jeder was zu denken, Fakt ist, Spectral ist langsamer und braucht mehr Kraft bergauf. Punkt aus Ende. Mehr Beweis geht nicht. Ich bedanke mich...


----------



## steffl37 (3. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Alda, was fürn Kraut rauchst Du gerade ?


irgnd son zeug aus dem osten....


----------



## steffl37 (6. März 2017)

Finde das noch sehr gut und mit 27,5 ist man immer richtig !
30 Jahre war ich mit 26 Zoll unterwegs !
Das Gewicht beim Neuron AL 9.0 SL geht mit 12,3 kg auch in Ordnung.


----------



## c681 (6. März 2017)

steffl37 schrieb:


> Finde das noch sehr gut und mit 27,5 ist man immer richtig !
> 30 Jahre war ich mit 26 Zoll unterwegs !
> Das Gewicht beim Neuron AL 9.0 SL geht mit 12,3 kg auch in Ordnung.



...der Preis ist allerdings auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Grenzwertig für ein Alu Bike. Zumal es zwischen dem 9.0 und dem SL keine Zwischenstufe gibt.


----------



## chinamann (7. März 2017)

Sagt mal, wenn ich mir das Spectral AL 5.0 EX kaufe und merke, die Gänge reichen nicht aus, kann ich das dann problemlos auf 2-fach umrüsten und wenn ja, ist das sehr teuer?


----------



## Roschi76 (7. März 2017)

chinamann schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ich mir das Spectral AL 5.0 EX kaufe und merke, die Gänge reichen nicht aus, kann ich das dann problemlos auf 2-fach umrüsten und wenn ja, ist das sehr teuer?



Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein bike  mit 2 x 11 ?  Wenn du mal in die Alpen willst hast du mehr Übersetzung. 
Ich wohne im bergischen Land und bin froh 2 x11 zu haben. Habe mir das spectral al 7.0 2016 gekauft. 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sefu (7. März 2017)

Weiß jemand oder hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit die Fox Float 34 aus dem 27.5er Neuron Al 9.0 auf 130mm zu traveln? 
In Kombination mit einem breiteren Lenker und kürzerem Vorbau sollte dabei doch auch ein gutes Trailbike herauskommen.
Hätte eine längere Gabel Einfluss auf den Lenkwinkel? Der ist beim Neuron mit 69.5 ja ziemlich groß... 
Habe jetzt einige Tests zu dem Bike gelesen aber es ergibt sich nicht wirklich ein eindeutiges Bild. Einige loben das Fahrwerk, den Hinterbau und die Bergabqualitäten während andere Tests genau das kritisieren.
Dann tendiert man doch wieder zum Spectral wobei ich da immer noch glaube, dass das Spectral etwas überdimensioniert sein könnte.
In vielen Berichten ließt man auch, dass es nicht grade ein sehr verspieltes und agiles Trailbike ist, sondern eher seine Qualitäten beim Draufhalten auf sehr blockten Terrain und hohen Geschwindigkeit hat... Können Spectralfahrer das bestätigen?


----------



## Terencehill82 (7. März 2017)

Roschi76 schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein bike  mit 2 x 11 ?  Wenn du mal in die Alpen willst hast du mehr Übersetzung.
> Ich wohne im bergischen Land und bin froh 2 x11 zu haben. Habe mir das spectral al 7.0 2016 gekauft.
> Lg


Klappt auch mit 1x11 hier bei uns in der Gegend Herr Nachbar 
Gruß aus Cronenberg


----------



## Frodijak (7. März 2017)

…


----------



## sefu (8. März 2017)

Ist das anspruchsvoll oder schafft das auch ein Laie ohne Vorerfahrung? 
Hätte eine längere Gabel einen negativen Einfluss auf Rahmenstabilität oder Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Frodijak (10. März 2017)

…


----------



## rudi-ritzel (10. März 2017)

Ich habe beide und beide sind nicht unbedingt mein feuchter Traum gewesen. Das nerve29 ist sicher nicht up to date, was nicht heißt das es unfahrbar ist. Ich bin viele km identischer Trails mit dem nerve und dem Spectral gefahren. Unterschiede sind natürlich vorhanden aber es gab nichts, was mit dem einem gegangen wäre und dem anderen garnicht. Hinzu kommt das der Hinterbau am Spectral gerne versackt, wenn man etwas schwerer ist. Wie gesagt beide funktionieren, sind aber beide  nicht das non plus ultra. Da gibt es eine Menge aktuellerer Alternativen auf die ich heute zurückgreifen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sefu (12. März 2017)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Ich habe beide und beide sind nicht unbedingt mein feuchter Traum gewesen. Das nerve29 ist sicher nicht up to date, was nicht heißt das es unfahrbar ist. Ich bin viele km identischer Trails mit dem nerve und dem Spectral gefahren. Unterschiede sind natürlich vorhanden aber es gab nichts, was mit dem einem gegangen wäre und dem anderen garnicht. Hinzu kommt das der Hinterbau am Spectral gerne versackt, wenn man etwas schwerer ist. Wie gesagt beide funktionieren, sind aber beide  nicht das non plus ultra. Da gibt es eine Menge aktuellerer Alternativen auf die ich heute zurückgreifen würde




Könntest du ein paar der Alternativen nennen? 
Was genau stört dich am Neuron?


----------



## thkramer (14. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich klinke mich mal in die Diskussion ein mit einer Frage zu Neuron vs. Spectral:
Aktuell bin ich MTB-Einsteiger - aber durchaus mit dem Ziel, Ambitionen in Richtung Alpen-Cross zu entwickeln. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass mir später Trails viel Spass machen - aber jetzt am Anfang sicher der Großteil ausgeglichen up/downhill bzw. in der geraden gefahren wird.
Wenn ich so mitlese wäre eigentlich das Neuron m.E.n. das perfekte Rad für mich.

Zur Absicherung aber: Welche Trails kann ich mit einem Neuron nicht mehr fahren? Wo macht das Neuron keinen Spass mehr? Sind es wirklich verblockte Trails oder habt ihr Beispiele bei denen ihr sagt: das wäre so die Grenze für das Neuron (vielleicht auch im Hinterkopf, dass ich kein Technikprofi bin  )

Danke!


----------



## filiale (14. März 2017)

singletrail skala s0 bis s2 kein problem mit dem neuron. s3 braucht besonders gute technik und wäre grenzwertig.


----------



## karmakiller (14. März 2017)

Und beim Spectral wäre dann S3 noch mit drin ?


----------



## filiale (14. März 2017)

Sofern Du es technisch schaffst ...


----------



## rudi-ritzel (14. März 2017)

Mit dem neuron wird man keinen Spaß an längeren S3 Passagen haben. Können ist das Eine. Sicherheit und Spaß jedoch etwas anderes 
Ehrlicherweise muss man aber immer bedenken; dass jeder die Skala auch anderes - nämlich nach empfinden - interpretiert.


----------



## thkramer (15. März 2017)

Ich suche wie gesagt ein Allround-Fully für Feierabendrunde, Touren und Alpencross mit ein bisschen Reserven (falls ich mal mehr Trails fahren will). Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass das Spectral wohl einiges schwerfälliger ist als das Neuron.

Trotzdem schneidet es in Tests für Uphill nicht schlecht ab - und geht "brutal gut bergauf". Auf der anderen Seite sei es kein Sprintstar.
Beispiel: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-spectral-al-7-0.1180490.2.htm

Ich hatte jetzt die Chance, den Vorgänger des Neuron (das Nerve AL) ein paar Tage testzufahren. Wobei es im Vergleich zu den Rädern meiner Kollegen sehr streamlined und sportlich ist. Andere Kollegen haben z.B. das Ghost Kato FS 3, was viel bulliger wirkt.

Ist der Vergleich, dass das Spectral schwerfälliger wirkt nur ggü. dem Neuron spürbar oder generell ggü. allen Tourenbikes? Ich bin das Spectral zwar in Koblenz mal testgefahren - aber die Runde auf dem Parkplatz lässt die wahren Stärken und Schwächen nicht erkennen. Natürlich möchte ich das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren und Trails nutzen - und da keine großen Abstriche machen. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich kein Racer und will auf den Touren nicht die letzte Sekunde rausfahren. Der Teufel auf der Schulter sagt irgendwie Spectral und das Engel Neuron.

Was meint ihr - mit was werde ich glücklicher?

Wenn das Spectral etwas schwerfälliger ist - macht es dann Sinn, statt den 2,4 dann 2,2 aufzuziehen?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (15. März 2017)

Das letzte nerve sollte baugleich zum jetzigen Neuron sein. 
Muss es denn eins der beiden werden?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (15. März 2017)

thkramer schrieb:


> ...
> Der Teufel auf der Schulter sagt irgendwie Spectral und das Engel Neuron.
> ...



Und was sagt der Bauch? 

Wenn du - wie du schreibst - jetzt noch Einsteiger bist, für den Anfang up- und downhill ausgeglichen ist und viel in der Ebene gefahren wird, Touren und Feierabendrunden am häufigsten vorkommen, und du außerdem schmalere Reifen aufziehen willst (eigentlich "nur" Gewichtsvorteil) dann klingt das für mich schon nach Neuron.

Ich glaube damit hast du genug Reserven, das Rad wird lange Zeit mehr können als du fahren kannst. Bis da mal ein richtiger S3-Trail dabei ist, wirst du lange üben (die Trails sehen m.E. hier: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ einfacher aus als sie es in Wirklichkeit sind).

Alpencross ist nicht gleich Alpencross, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, auch ohne MTB. Das Neuron schafft das schon - du auch? Ich vermutlich noch nicht... 

Aber das Spectral ist schon auch tourentauglich, im Taunus oder auch mal im Flachland fahr ich damit 50km+, was jetzt nicht soo viel ist, aber ich hab das Gefühl da geht noch mehr.
Hätte ich ein Fully als einziges Fahrrad gesucht, hätte ich mich wohl für das Neuron entschieden. Weil ich aber auch noch ein Hardtail habe, wurde es das Spectral.


----------



## filiale (16. März 2017)

Wenn man auf das Spectral statt einem 820gr MK II 2.4 Prot. Reifen einen 530gr X King 2.2 aufzieht wird das Spectral zur Rakete. Hab ich gerade getestet. Rund 600gr Schwungmasse ganz außen machen sich extrem positiv bemerkbar.
Allerdings sollte man nicht versuchen aus einem AM eine leichtfüßiges Tourenbike zu machen und umgekehrt aus einem Marathonbike wird kein AM. Mal abgesehen davon das es ziemlich bescheuert aussah mit den dünnen Reifen auf dem mächtigen Spectral. Das ist wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Die schmalen Reifen bremsen das komplette Potential des Spectral. Wäre schade drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (16. März 2017)

Genau, und wenn man bewusst das Potential des Spectral beschneidet, damit es mehr Richtung Neuron geht, dann braucht man auch kein Spectral.
Hab vor kurzem am Spectral auf tubeless gewechselt und bilde mir schon ein, dass das jetzt besser rollt. Kostet ja auch nur 12€ für ne große Flasche DocBlue und etwas Geduld.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (16. März 2017)

Für mich Nicht ganz klar werden hier die 650b's untereinander verglichen oder 29er und 650b


----------



## TheSnorre (18. März 2017)

Also ich stand bis vor kurzem vor genau dem selben Problem. Entweder ein solides Tourenfully wie z. B. dem Neuron oder auch dem radon skeen oder eben dem spectral. Meine Entscheidung viel auf das SPECTRAL und nach den ersten Ausfahrten kann ich nur eines sagen:
Hammermäßigaffengeilvollcool! 
Hoffe, dass hilft bei der Entscheidung!


----------



## Frodijak (18. März 2017)

…


----------



## sefu (18. März 2017)

@TheSnorre: Kannst du vielleicht beschreiben was du mit dem Bike so machst? Touren oder nur Trails? Wo bist du unterwegs und was bist du vorher gefahren?

Das 29er Canyon Neuron ist mal wieder Testsieger in der aktuellen World of MTB bei den 3000€ Tourenbikes geworden. Unter anderem wurden auch noch das Radon Skeen Trail, Cube Stereo und Giant Trance getestet (das Giant fällt vom Federweg her bei den Testbikes ziemlich aus der Reihe). Eigentlich wurde kein Bike wirklich kritisiert, das Neuron gewinnt den Test aber.

Das Fahrwerk und agile Fahrverhalten werden gelobt beim Neuron gelobt.

Zusätzlich bin ich noch auf den Testbericht hier zu den Ibis Ripleys OG und LS gestoßen.
Passt vielleicht hierhin, weil beim Neuron ja oft die wenig moderne Geometrie thematisiert wird.
Laut dem Test kann eine "klassische" Geometrie auch mehr Vorteil als Nachteil sein.
Die Geo des Neurons ist ja weit weg vom Ripley OG soweit ich das beurteilen kann...
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ibis-ripley-vs-ibis-ripley-ls-opinion-2016.html


----------



## TheSnorre (18. März 2017)

Also ich suchte ein bike, mit dem man bei der sogenannten Feierabendrunde bzw. so 3-4 Stunden Touren, möglichst kraftsparend Berge erklimmen kann. Zugegeben, da wäre ein neuron die bessere Wahl. Ich wollte jedoch auch noch ein bike, welches dann auf den trails bergab auch noch etwas mehr Reserven bietet. Und genau in diesem Punkt war mir die - ich nenne es konservative - Geometrie des Neuron ein Dorn im Auge. Da hätte ich mir noch eher das Radon Skeen trail genommen... 
Wie schon erwähnt, das SPECTRAL ist meiner Meinung nach ein grundsolides top ausgestattetes bike, welches einem Hobbysportler mehr bietet als er tatsächlich ausschöpfen kann (zumindest ist es bei mir so ☺)


----------



## sefu (18. März 2017)

Für welches Model hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (18. März 2017)

TheSnorre schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, das SPECTRAL ist meiner Meinung nach ein grundsolides top ausgestattetes bike, welches einem Hobbysportler mehr bietet als er tatsächlich ausschöpfen kann (zumindest ist es bei mir so ☺)



Genau so ist es bei mir auch! 

Ich finde, mit dem Spectral kann man sehr gut Berge erklimmen, im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail konnte ich keine Nachteile bemerken. Mit dem Hardtail bin ich vor allem schneller in der Ebene.
Und mit dem Spectral wird man nach dem raufstrampeln um so mehr mit der Abfahrt belohnt.
Erst wenn ich am Ende ausgelaugt noch nen längeren gemäßigten Hügel rauf oder nach Hause fahren muss, wünsche ich mir manchmal mein Hardtail herbei 

Neuron und Spectral direkt vergleichen kann ich nicht, saß noch nie auf nem Neuron.

Würde aber sagen (nach meinem Empfinden!):
- Lange ausgedehnte Touren, oft mit Flachlandanteil, auch Berge hoch und dann natürlich spaßig wieder runter, dann das Neuron
- Touren, auch Genußtouren, allermeistens mit dem Haupziel einen Berg zu erklimmen, um diesen vor allem wieder äußerst spaßig 
  runterzuheizen, mit einigen Reserven,dann das Spectral.
(-Strive wäre dann: Vor allem Trails runterballern, aber auch dank Shapeshifter mit der Möglichkeit, den Berg erstmal hochzuradeln.)


Hätte ich nicht schon ein Hardtail bessesen und ein entsprechendes Fully das erste und einzige MTB werden sollen, hätte ich mich wohl für das Neuron entschieden...


----------



## TheSnorre (18. März 2017)

Ich habe mich für das spectral al 7.0 entschieden. Das 6.0 ex war mir dann doch etwas zu abfahrtslastig und Carbon - ich weiß nicht so recht (was der Bauer nicht kennt,...) 

Ein guter Kompromiss aus Klettertauglichkeit und Abfahrtsspaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (8. Juni 2017)

Danke für den informativen Thread 

Bisher bin ich ein Liteville 301 MK3 gefahren, welches in die Jahre gekommen ist. Das Neuron würde zwar fürs Mittelgebirge reichen, aber die Geo finde ich etwas altbacken, dem bisherigen liteville 301 stand 2007 zu ähnlich. Wollte was neues mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und 650B Reifen. Hätte fast eine LV 301 MK13 Werksmaschine im Ausverkauf genommen, kann aber aktuell mit zwei Kleinkindern nicht so oft biken das es sich rentieren würde. Daher hab ich mich als Übergangslösung fürs Spectral AL 6.0 EX entschieden. Gegen 1fach-Antrieb hab ich mich lange gesträubt, aber dank Ritzelrechner weiß ich nun das die Bandbreite völlig ausreicht. Vorn kommt evt. ein 28er Kettenblatt drauf, dann entspricht der kleinste Gang und die gesamte Bandbreite der ollen 3x9fach - wenn man das größte vordere Kettenblatt (=Staubfänger) weglässt.


----------

